# watch out for spiders.



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

so last weekend i was out riding, and got bit 3x by a Brown Recluse spider. lives from like Illinois south east to Georgia. and it is a deadly spider. well i luckily got to teh hospital soon enough, but i had to have surgery, and now im off teh bike for a couple weeks. morel of this story, those lil guys are evil and deserve to die, so next time u see a ****ing spider, stomp that bastard down.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

Sombrio69 said:


> so last weekend i was out riding, and got bit 3x by a Brown Recluse spider. lives from like Illinois south east to Georgia. and it is a deadly spider. well i luckily got to teh hospital soon enough, but i had to have surgery, and now im off teh bike for a couple weeks. morel of this story, those lil guys are evil and deserve to die, so next time u see a ****ing spider, stomp that bastard down.


i new those were bad but i didnt know they were deadly dam. what type of surgury do u need and why? thats pretty dam crazy. sorry to hear that bro healing vibes. i use to kill spiders all the time, but i havea new outlook on them if i lieave them aloen and dont kill anything that i actually need to nature will leave me alone. its been working so far so im gonan continue hah


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

im not exactly clear on what they did in teh surgury, but from what i do understand, teh venum from the spider, eat's away at ur skin and muscle tissue from the inside out, so they had to cut open my leg and liek dig out all the poison and dead tissue.


----------



## RageHardIntoTheBendies (May 1, 2006)

Wow that's crazy, I have been bitten by a spider on a ride before, got really dizzy and had to sit down and when I got home I had 2 puncture wounds and my leg had turned all black.

Healing vibes go out to you


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This thread is worthless without pics such as this bite from a BR Spider

*WARNING... sensible people may puke*

*I mean it....*


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

double post


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear and hope you get better soon.

Man I hate spiders...and snakes..... even the little ones.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Man, Sorry to hear that!! WTF, those are really dangerous spiders i'm glad you out of the hospital, so how long till you get back on the bike?.. and make sure to keep those wounds clean all the time dude.
Get well soon, Damn i hate spiders!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

srry, no pics. im not allowed to take the bandages off. and it didnt get nearly as bad as in that pic since i got to the hospital right away. Dr. said im off teh bike for a minimum of 2-3 weeks, but prolly lomger cause i might have to go back in for more treatment pending on the results of a lab test.


----------



## n8whitie (Dec 18, 2006)

My friends cousin lost a finger from a Brown Recluse. He was working on an old car and I guess it was up in the engine somewhere and got his index finger.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that, bro. BRs are usually hidden under, inside, or at least in dark areas and well out of sight...hence the name, Recluse. People usually get bit by them when the spider hides in clothes, shoes, or inside of dark places when you reach inside to grab something. Fortunately they don't usually hang out in the open, but, like anything else...nothing is guaranteed. They are nasty suckers.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

I wouldnt say brown recluses are necesarily deadly unless u r a complete retard and dont see the giant hole forming where ever you got bitten. like you said it eats aways at your skin and muscle tissue. Depending on the severity of the bite effects will last your whole life from what i have heard and the area will suddenly become bruised for no reason.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> so last weekend i was out riding, and got bit 3x by a Brown Recluse spider. lives from like Illinois south east to Georgia. and it is a deadly spider. well i luckily got to teh hospital soon enough, but i had to have surgery, and now im off teh bike for a couple weeks. morel of this story, those lil guys are evil and deserve to die, so next time u see a ****ing spider, stomp that bastard down.


They are not deadly. Use google.
Howd did you come in contact with it, since they are "reclusive" and hide alot. Did you take said spider to the hospital with you?
Interesting Tribune article recenlty here in Chicago, basically the ER doctor said 80% of diagnosed spider bites are BS. Most of the time they just dont want to argue with the patient. 'Yea yea spider bite, here's some antibiotics.... "
And its "moral"
CDT


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

heavy damage....hope you heal quick

http://www.surviveoutdoors.com/emergency/spiderbites_recluse.asp


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

It's not as bad as a brown recluse bite, but this happened to me about a year ago riding my local spot. About half way down the run it started feeling like a had a thorn poking me on my rib cage. When I got to the bottom I pulled up my shirt and found this. My girlfriend took this picture a few days later. That red area was about 9 inches long and you could see two fang holes per red circle.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DAMN mods they removed my pic


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's pictures of the brown recluse (left)...here in BC we don't have 'em only black widows (right), and those are mostly in the interior.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

My buddy got bit on the hand by a recluse when I was still living in Chicago, it put him in the hospital for a few days and left a nasty hole near his wrist. Now we live in AZ and a few weeks ago my girlfriend and I were on our back porch when she goe's "Look at all those big spiders..." I take a closer look since it was kind of dark only to realize there are about 15 Black Widow's around the perimeter of our porch. Needless to say out came the blow torch... :eekster:


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats why I always let someone ride in front of me.


----------



## BillyBob (Jan 29, 2004)

Did you know it was a brown recluse at the time of the bites? I heard part of the reason for all the nasty injuries from these spiders is that the wounds are difficult to diagnose, and they often don't get treated properly in time as a result.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

lebikerboy said:


> Here's pictures of the brown recluse (left)...here in BC we don't have 'em only black widows (right), and those are mostly in the interior.


we got both here in Colorado:madman:


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

CdaleTony said:


> They are not deadly. Use google.
> Howd did you come in contact with it, since they are "reclusive" and hide alot. Did you take said spider to the hospital with you?
> Interesting Tribune article recenlty here in Chicago, basically the ER doctor said 80% of diagnosed spider bites are BS. Most of the time they just dont want to argue with the patient. 'Yea yea spider bite, here's some antibiotics.... "
> And its "moral"
> CDT


i beg to differ. my friends cousin was in the Amazon and got bit by a Recluse not sure exactly which kind, but a similar spider to te Brown Recluse and he died from it since he couldnt get to medical treatment fast enough. true, here in the States or any 1st world country you prolly wont die from it. and i never saw the spider, it was teh Dr who told me it was a Brown Recluse, so if you still dont belive me you can take it up w/ her.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> i beg to differ. my friends cousin was in the Amazon and got bit by a Recluse not sure exactly which kind, but a similar spider to te Brown Recluse and he died from it since he couldnt get to medical treatment fast enough. true, here in the States or any 1st world country you prolly wont die from it. and i never saw the spider, it was teh Dr who told me it was a Brown Recluse, so if you still dont belive me you can take it up w/ her.


Its always the same ole 'My friends cousins buddy"  
Unless you the have the intact spider ID'ed by a taxonomist (preferrably an arachnologist) your really grasping at straws. Especially in the Amazon. This discussion is ostensibly about US _Loxosceles reclusa._ not some big brown spider in the Amazon (Quite possibly a _Phoneutria_ species).
Anyway the point is there arent any truly deadly spiders Native to the US. Widows and recluses present very little danger in that respect, to a healthy adult. Children and elderly are another thing.
Sorry, I just cant stand the hype/hyerbole surrounding the whole spider hysteria thing.
CDT
Attached is a pic *I* took in the Amazon (approximately 5"-6" legspan), ID'ed to the the family level by an entomologist on site (but take that with a grain of salt, he said  ).... _ctenidae_


----------



## blackhat (Apr 9, 2006)

CdaleTony said:


> Its always the same ole 'My friends cousins buddy"
> Unless you the have the intact spider ID'ed by a taxonomist (preferrably an arachnologist) your really grasping at straws. Especially in the Amazon. This discussion is ostensibly about US _Loxosceles reclusa._ not some big brown spider in the Amazon (Quite possibly a _Phoneutria_ species).


pwnage!


----------



## Irlbiker (Feb 14, 2007)

Funny the worst we get here in Ireland is a daddy long legs ;-)


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

CdaleTony said:


> Its always the same ole 'My friends cousins buddy"
> Unless you the have the intact spider ID'ed by a taxonomist (preferrably an arachnologist) your really grasping at straws. Especially in the Amazon. This discussion is ostensibly about US _Loxosceles reclusa._ not some big brown spider in the Amazon (Quite possibly a _Phoneutria_ species).


haha well yes, i dont know any legit truth to what happened to my friends cousin. and once again, it was the Dr i saw at teh hospital who told me it was a brown recluse. i have NO reasion to doubt what she said to me. wether what she told me about what kind of spider it is was true or not, i really dont care, but im stickin w/ that its a Brown Recluse since she is a ****ing doctor and thats what i was told.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I would like to also add that venom "strength" or "toxicty" can vary widely within a given Genus, like _Latrodectus _. It could be due to actual 'strength' or volume given in a bite, or even the willingness of different species To Bite....
No two bites are alike, and I would also like to add that if you have two puncture wounds it doesnt mean spider. Almost all NA spiders have opposed fangs which pinch together to bite, the two entry points could be very close together and maybe undiscernible as a pair....
As to 'daddy long legs' you could likely mean Pholcids (esp. across the pond). Here in the US people refer to DLL's and mean Opiliones, and they Are arachnids, just not spiders (One fused body segment, NO venom glands. None)
CDT
(Note, any googling I did for these posts was strictly for spelling.  )


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Well cool then. Typically an recluse bite takes a while to display necrosis, which I assume is what the surgery was for since "last weekend"...
I just wanted to get some facts into the thread, to offset some of the usual hype. I encourage people to google stuff like this to hash all the rumour from the fact.
CDT :thumbsup: 
PS I loved the Peoria MTB fest, Farmdale was cool


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i hope you feel good about your self. cause ur just a douch bag. i really dont give a **** what you say. keep on trying to impress me w/ your knowlege of spiders, its jus making you look like a douch bag. and wether that bite taht i have came from a ****ing brown recluse, a black widow, a wolf spider, or what ever ****ing spiders there are out there, the whole point of this thread was just to remind ppl to look out when they are on the trails, so they dont get bad infections and what not.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Sniff. I take back anything Nice I said
Sniff :skep: 
16 goin on 60 , as they say...............................................


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Sombrio69 said:


> brown recluse, a black widow, a wolf spider, or what ever ****ing spiders there are out there, the whole point of this thread was just to remind ppl to look out when they are on the trails.


Nothing to add here about what spider you got bit by and if you couldve died...just a little story of my own.

Moved into this killer house in the country a few years back. One of the first weekends we are clearing out the garage and my wife asks me why I have this big floppy rubber spider? I'm like, "Ummm, I don't have any rubber spiders. What are you looking at?" So I look over at her and she's frozen stiff staring behind this stack of stereo speakers. I walk over and peer over the edge towards the floor, and sure enough is this big ol' scarey looken spider with a body bigger than my thumb and legs that fully spread would be about as big as my palm. So I grabbed a large tubberware(thank god for whomever invented clear tubberware!) bowl and trapped it inside and then slid a manila folder underneath it so I could pick it up. Really couldn't get a good look at it as the container was a little fuzzy. So I grabbed a smaller container that was totally clear and dropped this spider into the smaller container. What happened next still gives me the kreeps. When the spider hit the bottom of the container it was if is was POURED into the container. For a second the spider spred out covering the bottom of the container....then it all came rushing back together! YIPES! Seriously WTF?!!:eekster: :skep: Upon closer inspection we could see that it was a momma spider and had, must have been, over a hundred tiny baby spiders all over her body.
We drove it to a buddy's house who had a friend who was a spider freak expert. We later learned it was a momma Wolf Spider and all the fun stuff that goes with Wolf spiders. Yippee.:madman: 

These suckers are big man. And let me tell you, I am definetly one of those guys who normally lets nature do it's thang...but when I see one of them ripping accross the garage floor I run after them and give them a good taste of the bottom of my boot. No mrecy there guys.:madmax: Anyone seen how fast these spiders can run?! It's shocking man, really!!

So anyway, last summer we did a kitchen remodel and ever since the water flow out of the new fridge has never been quite up to snuff. So I've been saying, 'Oh yeah, all I gotta do is crawl into the crawlspace under the house and follow that waterline and see where it's kinked.' But the helll if I've done it yet...I'll deal with a low flow fridge water instead of crawling around under the house again. Although I've spend hours under there installing support members to stiffen the floor...ugh...I hate those spiders!

OK...sorry if I've bored anyone to death....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Irlbiker said:


> Funny the worst we get here in Ireland is a daddy long legs ;-)


Yea, but you're in Ireland! 

My wife & aunt are Irish


----------



## BillyBob (Jan 29, 2004)

*True story*

My brother's cousin's cow.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

BillyBob said:


> My brother's cousin's cow.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Thats GREAT!

In all seriousness, being from the midwest where all you really had to worry about were silverfish and daddy long legs and now living in Arizona I have learned to keep my eyes open more so I think than people who grew up here.

I am amazed at the things I see out here everyday just because I am mindful when I am out riding that just about everything stings, picks or bites out here. I am even more amazed at the people who just don't pay attention and don't notice. There has been 2 occasions out here in the last 2 weeks where I have spotted rattlesnakes on the trail and sat there for a few minutes watching as hikers just obliviously walk by as I am telling them theres a snake thinking to myself "This dumba** is about to die". If you just take the time to look you will usually be ok and not get yourself into trouble whether its spiders, snakes, scorpions, gila monsters, javalina or bobcats for that matter. These things are all over out here and yet somehow people don't get bit on a daily basis.

If I could choose, I would definitely take the snakes, javalina and bobcats over the bugs any day, the creepy crawly crap weirds me out:eekster:


----------



## evannever (Jun 28, 2005)

BillyBob said:


> My brother's cousin's cow.


OMFG!!!!!!!!!

HILLARIOUS!


----------



## rooftrash (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm going to have nightmares now.I hate spiders!Kill em all let god sort em out.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

usually all i see out on rides are rattlesnakes (including mojave greens, which are awesome) coyotes, jackrabbits and chipmunks. we just keep our distance from the snakes. however, i get back to my house and there are quite a few spiders. black widows everywhere. i hate spiders. thank god we don't have any wolf spiders though..... i have had small bites that are from, so my doctor told me, baby brown recluse spiders. but i have never seen one.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

I couldn't help myself....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

CDT is spot on. Furthermore, I seem to recall reading that most bites diagnosed as brown recluse bites actually came from aggressive house spiders/hobo spiders (same thing), which are a european import. 

At any rate, the bite's not even close to fatal, but you might lose a limb if you're an idiot and let your flesh rot before your eyes.

And sombrio, you're the one looking like the douche, arguing with someone who clearly knows what he's talking about.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

tacubaya said:


> DAMN mods they removed my pic


I don't think so, I checked and it doesn't look like anyone has editted this thread.

The (nasty) pic link is still there, just broken.

What it probably is, is that the pic host is preventing remote linking of pics, alot of site do that now.


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

WANRNING if you are squemish dont look at this pictere.



day 10 after a brown recluse spider bite (not me)


----------



## ridiculous (Feb 20, 2007)

thats just fowl. 

I thought scorpion stings were bad, that takes the cake. I dont even want to scroll this page back up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

phib1134 said:


> WANRNING if you are squemish dont look at this pictere.
> 
> day 10 after a brown recluse spider bite (not me)


like i said...heavy damage


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

ahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> I couldn't help myself....


HAHAHAHHAHA :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Aaaagh :eekster: Thats just hideous


Oh, and dont post the usual "dont look at this if you are squeamish" warning. It just makes you want to look more :nono: :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mods hate me, they remove my photo but not to phib


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Mods hate me, they remove my photo but not to phib


they discriminate us for being jehova witnesses


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

CdaleTony said:


> They are not deadly. Use google.
> Howd did you come in contact with it, since they are "reclusive" and hide alot. Did you take said spider to the hospital with you?
> Interesting Tribune article recenlty here in Chicago, basically the ER doctor said 80% of diagnosed spider bites are BS. Most of the time they just dont want to argue with the patient. 'Yea yea spider bite, here's some antibiotics.... "
> And its "moral"
> CDT


Tell that to the 2 people I know that died from BR spider bites. Both archers, both c brought them back from hunting trips. The little bastards got in one guys sleeping bag the other in his gear bag. You gotta be serious with those things.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

tacubaya said:


> Mods hate me, they remove my photo but not to phib


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3073790&postcount=1


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

CraigH said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3073790&postcount=1


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

that guys thumb is NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i thought i was going to barf!


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Click
_Despite the fact that lots of people believe that brown recluses are deadly, there are only about 8 reported deaths from possible brown recluse bites in the medical literature, Philip Anderson states that there is still not one VERIFIED death from a brown recluse bite and none of the alleged fatal cases are convincing._ My emphasis....

Click pt2.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> Click
> _Despite the fact that lots of people believe that brown recluses are deadly, there are only about 8 reported deaths from possible brown recluse bites in the medical literature, Philip Anderson states that there is still not one VERIFIED death from a brown recluse bite and none of the alleged fatal cases are convincing._ My emphasis....
> 
> Click pt2.


amzing stuff


----------

